#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  Το ΤΕΕ μας καλεί σε απεργία, συγκέντρωση διαμαρτυρίας και πορεία για το ασφαλιστικό

## Xάρης

Το ΤΕΕ μας καλεί σε συγκέντρωση διαμαρτυρίας.
*Πότε:* Τετάρτη, 14.12.2011 
*Πού:* Αθήνα, Σταδίου 29, έξω από το Υπουργείο Εργασίας και Κοινωνικής Ασφάλισης και πορεία ως την Τράπεζα της Ελλάδος

*Λόγοι:* 
Οι αδικαιολόγητες και υπέρογκες αυξήσεις των ασφαλιστικών μας εισφορών.Η διαχείριση των αποθεματικών του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ από την Τράπεζα της Ελλάδος.

Αναλυτικά την ανακοίνωση του ΤΕΕ θα τη διαβάσετε *ΕΔΩ*.

----------

